# speeding ticket question



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

I was on the Masspike this past Saturday and was pulled over. The officer wrote me a Massachucetts Uniform Citation for speeding. I looked in the area where it says civil and there are 6 boxes "Posted" "Not Posted" "Lidar" "Clocked" "Radar" "Estimated."

The officer checked "Posted." What does that mean?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

masscommuter1 said:


> I was on the Masspike this past Saturday and was pulled over. The officer wrote me a Massachucetts Uniform Citation for speeding. I looked in the area where it says civil and there are 6 boxes "Posted" "Not Posted" "Lidar" "Clocked" "Radar" "Estimated."
> 
> The officer checked "Posted." What does that mean?


"Posted" means the Speed Limit Is posted on a sign along the roadway you are traveling on.

Lidar as well as Radar are types of devices used to determine speed.

Clocked and estimated are techniques that officers can use to also determine speed without use of a device.

Did the officer check any of the other boxes? If not you may stand a chance if you decide to appeal.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> "Posted" means the Speed Limit Is posted on a sign along the roadway you are traveling on.
> 
> Lidar as well as Radar are types of devices used to determine speed.
> 
> ...


Opps I forgot to sign in when I posted lol :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> Opps I forgot to sign in when I posted lol :innocent:


Great. The only box he checked was "posted." Only problem is I live in New York. He said I was going 89 mph. I had my mother and sister in the car, I don't drive that fast. The officer got my by Exit 10 on the Mass Pike. Where is the court house for these tickets?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> He said I was going 89 mph. I had my mother and sister in the car, I don't drive that fast.


The speed limit on the Pike is 65mph. There's a bit of a difference in speed between traveling at 65 and 89mph.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Great. The only box he checked was "posted." Only problem is I live in New York. He said I was going 89 mph. I had my mother and sister in the car, I don't drive that fast. The officer got my by Exit 10 on the Mass Pike. Where is the court house for these tickets?


If you were stopped near exit 10 in Auburn or Millbury the appeal would be heard in Worcester District Court, which is right off of Rte. 290 if your familiar with the area at all.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> 89 - must have been getting chased by the indians out in TeePee land.




I have been hearing reports the engines have been chasing vehicles on the highways in this area. May account for some of the faster v's lately. It is rough out here in the wild west, not quite as civilized as those in the 128 belt.


----------



## LawMan4525 (Dec 6, 2005)

Simple solution to any future tickets....Don't speed


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

No one thinks they were speeding. 90% of them, when asked, state they were not looking at the speedometer, but they know they were not over the speed limit.
For those of you that are picked on by the police, the speedometer is that dash display that shows the actual speed of your vehicle. It may conflict with what you believe the speed is, but most likely it is correct.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

The best question for the PO is: "Do you have any idea how fast you were going?"
Operator: "No, not at all"
PO: "Then I can write whatever I want here then, right?"

It's an old one, but I still like it.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> The best question for the PO is: "Do you have any idea how fast you were going?"
> Operator: "No, not at all"
> PO: "Then I can write whatever I want here then, right?"
> 
> It's an old one, but I still like it.


Officer: License and registration.... 
Driver: I don't have it...:? 
Officer: Why not?... 
Driver: The other officer took it last week because it was suspended. [-X 
Officer: CLICK CLICK


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

How much was the the ticket?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> How much was the the ticket?


Should be $240, shortcut match 10x mph over... unless the trooper was nice.. 
Out of state +1
Deny speed +1
over 80 +1
3 points says no discount given


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Curious EMT said:


> Should be $240, shortcut match 10x mph over... unless the trooper was nice..
> Out of state +1
> Deny speed +1
> over 80 +1
> 3 points says no discount given


Apparently what we have here, with "3 points", is a total disrespect for the law! :vcop:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

